# "Ghost Host"



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm sure this has been asked numerous times before, but does anyone know of or have a nice "ghost host" audio? I know of the classic GH from the Haunted Mansion attractions found in Disney parks, but I feel like that audio track is pretty... been there - done that. The vampire talking bust prop has a nice GH audio track, along with another talking bust track, but I wasn't sure if ripping parts of the audio from a youtube video was frowned upon or not. 

Basically Im looking for some creepy audio that talks about a haunted house. I am aiming to use the audio in a pre-show, kind of like the stretching room in the Haunted Mansion, where the Host talks to the guests and creeps them out before the real attraction is entered.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you thought about recording one yourself? No one knows your haunt better than you, and you might find you can develop a suitable script that is tailor-made for your situation.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm with Roxy on this. You will get the best fit, at least for script, by writing it yourself. You can shape and mold it to fit your haunt's needs. Whether you can do the actual voice or not, that's a different challenge. But you may find that once you have your script done that the reading part of it will be easy. You can always go in and tweak the sound/recording in Audacity, GarageBand, etc., and those same programs will let you mix in sounds and music to meet your needs.
Figure out what your needs are as far as story line goes, and see how much time you need or want the guests to stay in that cue or area to work with the rest of your haunt. Then you need to find the happy medium between the two times. You may find, like many, that having the story broken up into different sections to be played at different areas will give you the most flexibility and the desired results.
Disney's attractions do this with separate areas to keep people involved and to keep them from getting bored (and destructive) by sitting in one area for a prolonged period. It makes it easier to keep the crowds moving through.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have, but I wanted to see if there was a prerecorded one out there first before I went and bought a decent microphone.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might consider talking to your local highschool or community college's drama departments, you may find the voice and acting skills you need who has their own microphone. The microphone doesn't need to be anything exotic for this kind of thing, because your recording will be done in very controlled conditions, you won't have to worry about a mike that can handle wind, or external noise issues. You may even find that a simple headset mike for your phone will do the trick. Besides, you will find all kinds of stuff to record once you get into the process. You may find some here who can do the recording for you. I know RoxyBlue does a fair chunk of that kind of thing, she may be able to help or direct you to someone who can.


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree. Do it yourself. Write your own script. Keep it simple and fun. And download a fantastic and easy to use free audio editing program called "Audacity." http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ 
Oh and did I mention that it's FREE!.

Works beautifully, I use it all the time for different audio projects for the theatre's I work with.

And there a plenty of YouTube videos on how to use it.

It comes with an incredible amount of effects that you can use too. So if you want to change the pitch or add echo you can do it very easily.

And you don't need any kind of fancy mic.

~Cheers


----------



## provprops (Jun 18, 2014)

Even if you don't want to fork out the money on a microphone, you could record everything with your cellphone, upload the recording to your computer, & get a free file conversion program to convert your audio file to whatever format you need to edit with. 

Audacity is a great program to use for adding effects to your recording. This way you can make it sound exactly how you want it to. You can add music to the background to increase the creepy factor; and tailor it to your own needs.


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

NickWaka7 said:


> I have, but I wanted to see if there was a prerecorded one out there first before I went and bought a decent microphone.


Did you check out nightfrights.com? He has a ghost host audio thats a little different. You can check out his skull one or his bust one.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is a Greeter I did a few years back. Audacity and a little patience. Have some fun with it.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a track of the King of Halloween, Vincent Price, doing a Ghost Host routine. Complete with his signature evil laugh. In my opinion, he invented the evil laugh.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Here ya go! https://archive.org/details/TheHauntedMansionIsolatedGhostHostSpiels


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

HUGE Disney fan/Haunted Mansion fan here! Disney-fan-reborn.....YOU ROCK!!!! Thanks for that link!!!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

These links are very useful, however the OP was looking for something different...other than disneys HM.

My favorite from when I was a kid....


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

If you still need an audio recording of your ghost host... I can do it FREE!


----------

